#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer vs Notebook

## N8zuster

Beste forumleden,

Mijn notebook (Medion P2214T) wil ik graag aansluiten op eenBeamer. Via een adapter miniHDMI -> VGA kan ik deze ook op elkaar aansluiten. Hetprobleem is echter dat mijn computerscherm niet op de Beamer verschijnt. Ingebruik Windows 8.1 en via instellingen heb ik gedubliceerd. Op een andereBeamer verschijnt de mededeling 'Do Not  Supported'.

Wat gaat hier fout?

----------


## freek

Het lijkt erop dat je een resolutie of frequentie uitstuurt die niet ondersteund wordt door de projector, of althans, niet op de VGA input. Je kan 2 dingen proberen, of een verloopje zoeken naar DVI/HDMI en deze proberen op de projector. Het andere wat je kan proberen is je resolutie en/of frequentie aanpassen en dan nog eens proberen. (1024x768 60Hz zou eigenlijk altijd moeten werken via VGA).

----------


## vasco

Welke projector(en) (beamers komen alleen in StarTrek voor en zijn voor Scotty) sluit je aan?
Test eerst op lagere (niet HD(-Ready)) resoluties zoals freek aangeeft, is het snelst en goedkoopst.

Is het zo een kabeladapter van HDMI naar VGA?
Mijn ervaringen met deze adapters en splitters zijn niet geweldig, verschillende geprobeerd en steeds teruggezonden omdat het niet werkt. Ik maak om deze reden alleen nog gebruik van lichtnet gevoede digitaal (HDMI/DVI-D) naar analoog (VGA/Composiet) converters en splitters. Kosten liggen natuurlijk wel hoger voor deze converters.

EDIT:
Passieve kabels van digitaal naar analoog bestaan in deze natuurlijk niet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## laserguy

Passieve adapters van HDMI naar VGA bestaan niet. HDMI is digitaal domein en VGA is analoog. Kan enkel door actieve omvorming omgezet worden. Een HDMI->vga-converter gebruikt de 5V-lijn op de HDMI als voeding.

----------


## vasco

Dank voor de correctie heb mijn post aangepast. Laserguy heeft helemaal gelijk, passief is natuurlijk niet mogelijk i.v.m. digitaal naar analoge conversie. Ook de kabeltjes zijn actief via de 5V uit de HDMI port. Toch zijn mijn ervaringen met dat soort kabeltjes niet goed.

----------


## laserguy

Klopt, er gaat dikwijls iets mis mee. Vandaar dat we ze nu zelf importeren onder ons huismerk van 1 bepaalde fabrikant. Deze zijn getest en hebben nog geen enkel probleem opgeleverd + testen wij bij het binnenkomen ook alles nog eens individueel. Gewoon om volledige zekerheid te hebben dat de klant geen problemen zal hebben.

----------

